# New meets old.



## Droolguy (Mar 2, 2009)

I just have a simple question really.

Anyone done, or know someone who has done, a LS/T56 swap into a 66'?

Getting ready to buy a good condition 66' for $18.9k, but it has a 73' 400ci POS in it (which is why the guy is selling it cheap).

So, I am looking to swap it immediatly after I get the car. The engine and transmission in question is the new LS3 and the TR6060 6sp tranny.

Before someone says something as well I am building this car for a nice daily driver w/ ~500whp. The aluminum LS3 will take a lot of weight off the front end as well (around 300 lbs), and coupled with the 6sp will propel the car to an estimated high-11 second pass. All the while getting up to 29mpg on the road.

I would appreciate any information I can get on the subject, thanks again everyone.


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

The two screen names that immediately pop into mind are "v8tv"; i believe it's a '66 with an L92. (just search: v8tv) And Scott "crustysack" which is an LS1 into a '65. There might be more those are the 2 guys that pop into mind first though.


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

ive seen it done to a 64


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I am currently building my 65 with an 04 ls1 and 6 speed- basically same reasons to have a dependable driver with plenty of hp and good mileage- and also to watch peoples faces when I open the hood lol
anyway plenty of work but not to bad for an experienced guy- the motor fits nicely with PLENTY of room and ground clearance- you need to fabricate motormounts- need new shaft and have the computers reburned- plus cut the floor out to accomodate the tranny
I have many pics I can send you to show progress -
good luck


----------



## Droolguy (Mar 2, 2009)

That would be great, why do you need to reburn the computer though? GMPP has a bolt-in stand alone ECU for the LS engines last time I checked. I'm going to take a stab in the dark and guess that your using the engine/tranny/ecu from a Camaro?

I would love any info you could get me... how much of the floor has to be cut for the T56? I figured I would be fabbing some motor mounts so that is no big deal.

Thanks again.

EDIT: Never mind I just noticed you said an 04' LS1... Camaro stopped in 02', my bad.

EDIT: Hahaha, I was just looking through your pics, engine/tranny from a new GTO. Priceless. I might steal your idea and use the GTO engine covers from the new one as well if you don't mind. Looking at the mounted engine/tranny on bare frame though I can't tell how you managed to mount the tranny.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

heres a couple of shots of the motor tranny going in and the cut away


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

a couple more for you- of course i had to make cf engine covers
I do need to give credit where credit is due- my brother Darryl Davis started this project in March 2005. He was a GM auto tech for about 20 years then finally opened his own shop servicing and rebuilding high end classics- He passed away on 5/23/05 and after 2 years of court I was able to get this car and tow it from southern CA to Rhode Island- I have not half the experience he had with cars but I decided to finish this car the way he would have done it- and I may be going a little over the top will all the cf stuff but thats what I do for a living so I have access to the material. I am willing to share any pics and any info I can but I am not claiming to be an expert-I am learning a lot along the way- and hopefully my brother is looking down and smiling when I pull that first burnout with this car


----------



## Droolguy (Mar 2, 2009)

Interesting transmission tunnel... you need to use some rust converter on it or the surface rust is going to get really bad from those welds.

Other than that, looks good.

As for your brother, if you don't mind me asking, what happened?

Edit: Never mind, I just saw the very last picture of the tunnel covered in converter.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

My brother committed suicide- I believe he thought his wife was seeing someone else- which turns out she wasn't- she was a very high mantinence person who had to be the center of attention all the time and when he started his business he was not giving her the attention she needed- as you can imagine starting up your own business takes all your time- so she was looking for people to give her the attention she needed- he found out- confronted her she said she would break all ties with her new friend- she didn't - and my brother couldn't cope- he was devoting his life to the marriage by starting a business, and I think he felt she wasn't committed or was gonna leave him, who knows, but he had decided not worth livin anymore and put a bullet in his head-
nothing I can do about that now but the building of this car is very theraputic for me I get to be with him every time I'm doing something on it- another reason I'm going over the top with all the carbon stuff cause I knew he would love it- nothin better than a full blown custom with one of a kind parts that no one else can get
oh well hope thats not no heavy for you and again I'm more than happy to share progress pictures and any other help I can give


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

crustysack said:


> My brother committed suicide- I believe he thought his wife was seeing someone else- which turns out she wasn't- she was a very high mantinence person who had to be the center of attention all the time and when he started his business he was not giving her the attention she needed- as you can imagine starting up your own business takes all your time- so she was looking for people to give her the attention she needed- he found out- confronted her she said she would break all ties with her new friend- she didn't - and my brother couldn't cope- he was devoting his life to the marriage by starting a business, and I think he felt she wasn't committed or was gonna leave him, who knows, but he had decided not worth livin anymore and put a bullet in his head-
> nothing I can do about that now but the building of this car is very theraputic for me I get to be with him every time I'm doing something on it- another reason I'm going over the top with all the carbon stuff cause I knew he would love it- nothin better than a full blown custom with one of a kind parts that no one else can get
> oh well hope thats not no heavy for you and again I'm more than happy to share progress pictures and any other help I can give


Damn really sad stuff there. Sorry to the hear that.


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

crustysack said:


> My brother committed suicide- I believe he thought his wife was seeing someone else- which turns out she wasn't- she was a very high mantinence person who had to be the center of attention all the time and when he started his business he was not giving her the attention she needed- as you can imagine starting up your own business takes all your time- so she was looking for people to give her the attention she needed- he found out- confronted her she said she would break all ties with her new friend- she didn't - and my brother couldn't cope- he was devoting his life to the marriage by starting a business, and I think he felt she wasn't committed or was gonna leave him, who knows, but he had decided not worth livin anymore and put a bullet in his head-
> nothing I can do about that now but the building of this car is very theraputic for me I get to be with him every time I'm doing something on it- another reason I'm going over the top with all the carbon stuff cause I knew he would love it- nothin better than a full blown custom with one of a kind parts that no one else can get
> oh well hope thats not no heavy for you and again I'm more than happy to share progress pictures and any other help I can give


sorry about your loss, that was a sad story!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

My prayers go out to you and your family........


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I had a similar experience restoring my GTO in the end of `07. My late wife of 20+ yrs, who died of cancer in `06, talked me into buying the car like 15 yrs ago. Restoring the car she talked me into buying was also very therapeutic. It was wonderful thinking of her the whole time I worked on it, wishing she also could have seen the car done. 
I'm sure your brother thinks your doing an incredible job!
Prayers to your family.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Rukee said:


> I had a similar experience restoring my GTO in the end of `07. My late wife of 20+ yrs, who died of cancer in `06, talked me into buying the car like 15 yrs ago. Restoring the car she talked me into buying was also very therapeutic. It was wonderful thinking of her the whole time I worked on it, wishing she also could have seen the car done.
> I'm sure your brother thinks your doing an incredible job!
> Prayers to your family.


Sorry to hear that. Prayers go out to your family also.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Prayers to you too Rukee.......


----------



## Droolguy (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that about your brother.

We have a lot of guys in my career path (some of my friends) do the same thing because of the stresses involved. Its never easy to deal with.

On a lighter note though, I would have made them bury me with the car if I was him (Just trying to lighten the mood).


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

thanks to everyone for the kind comments
Sorry to hear about your wife,Rukee, but I am glad you can think about her every time you drive your car.
Burying him with the car would have been a good one - but since he was cremated I have a little of his ashes that will be driving with me- he would rather see this car drive than not
Well enough of this- the Aboriginees have a saying that pretty much sums it up " No one gets out of life alive"

your born you live you die- have some fun along the way


----------



## Droolguy (Mar 2, 2009)

On a different subject...

Anyone else have problems getting a loan for your classic?

My credit score is 730+, and I have been denied by 3 different banks for a fairly standard $35,000. Buying a car while deployed is really starting to give me grey hairs (Literally).

Anyone know of a good bank I can talk to?


----------



## Petey D (Feb 14, 2009)

^ I feel your pain. I've got an 800 credit score and I can't even get a line of credit. Economic down turn I guess...


----------



## Droolguy (Mar 2, 2009)

I wish I had an 800+, but I am only 21... my credit is pretty much maxed for my age.

Then again... I just paid off six other loans, so we will see how far that moves it.

I just applied at JJ Best, hope they come back with good news.


----------

